# Please give your feedback on my first website



## abhidev (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi guys,

   I have built a website where one can prepare a checklist of games that you have played/completed/on-hold/dropped/favorite/wishlist so that you can keep a track of all the games you have came across till now. Its still a basic site, something on the lines of myanimelist where you can track animes...but this one is for games. 

With your feedback I'll be able to add new features and improve the site. I don't know of any such site that exists so thought it would be very useful for all the gamers.

visit iCheckGames


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 1, 2013)

Good job . Keep it up . I would say please add the option of selecting "completed" checking screen itself .


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 1, 2013)

It looks good for a first site . Btw , What have you used for building the website ?


----------



## abhidev (Aug 1, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Good job . Keep it up . I would say please add the option of selecting "completed" checking screen itself .



Hey thanks. Well I didn't get you...you can set the status of the game to 'completed'.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 1, 2013)

Add some nearby pages rather than a simple next button(In browse games section)


----------



## abhidev (Aug 1, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Add some nearby pages rather than a simple next button(In browse games section)



You mean pages 1 2 3...700... like this right??


----------



## Gollum (Aug 1, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have built a website where one can prepare a checklist of games that you have played/completed/on-hold/dropped/favorite/wishlist so that you can keep a track of all the games you have came across till now. Its still a basic site, something on the lines of myanimelist where you can track animes...but this one is for games.
> 
> ...



don't feel bad, but your website looks like a place to download roms 
looking forward to updates :thumbsup:


----------



## abhidev (Aug 1, 2013)

Gollum said:


> don't feel bad, but your website looks like a place to download roms
> looking forward to updates :thumbsup:



lolz...really??  Well I know its not well designed but it will improve with the feedback by the people. 

Well this thread is specifically for feedback so go ahead and tell what all improvements are necessary as per you. 

Also it would be great if you all could also post the feedback on the website by clicking on the feedback btn on the rigt so that I can get a better idea. Thanks in advance. 



Rishi. said:


> It looks good for a first site . Btw , What have you used for building the website ?



hey its built using python Django framework.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 1, 2013)

Very Good


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 1, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Hey thanks. Well I didn't get you...you can set the status of the game to 'completed'.



As of now , I have to first select games and add it to My games list .
Then I have to go to My games and select completed for each games separately. That is somewhat tiresome job 

I think it will be cool if we can choose completed when selecting games itself . 

Savvy ?


----------



## abhidev (Aug 1, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> As of now , I have to first select games and add it to My games list .
> Then I have to go to My games and select completed for each games separately. That is somewhat tiresome job
> 
> I think it will be cool if we can choose completed when selecting games itself .
> ...



aahh gotcha....actually I have kept it intentionally like that coz some might just you know would like to add games to their wishlist....and they can add many such games to their wishlist...so it would be tiresome to change all their status .  So I have left it to the user to set the status themselves. 



dashing.sujay said:


> Very Good



thanks for trying out....  

Do post your feedback/improvements/features you would like to see.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 1, 2013)

And also the About button doesn't work for me . I think I have already pointed out that in Bugs Report .

Why the survey lists annual income from $20 to $150 ? !!!

And I would like some community features on the site  So we can see what others are playing and some ranking also . There are so many things you can do .


----------



## abhidev (Aug 1, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> And also the About button doesn't work for me . I think I have already pointed out that in Bugs Report .


Oh yes...haven't added anything in the About us page. Will do it soon.



Allu Azad said:


> Why the survey lists annual income from $20 to $150 ? !!!


Oh that is something I can't change because the of the service I am using for collecting the feedback doesn't allow me to change some questions. 



Allu Azad said:


> And I would like some community features on the site  So we can see what others are playing and some ranking also . There are so many things you can do .


Yes I am planning to add them...can you also add these feature requests on the site so that others too can see it. Thanks.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 2, 2013)

abhidev said:


> You mean pages 1 2 3...700... like this right??



Yes you got what I wanted 2 say.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 2, 2013)

Currently working on website to get it mobile ready


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Currently working on website to get it mobile ready



Great it would do a lot good to your audience


----------



## abhidev (Aug 5, 2013)

All right guys...I have pushed the changes and you guys are gonna be my Testers ...so please go ahead and checkout the site on your mobile devices and post me the feedback/bugs here or on the site. Thanks in advance. 

I need your help guys so that I can improve the website and make it more useful for all the gamers.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 5, 2013)

Really exiting to see your site on my mobile, Its Loading on my mobile taking bit time on vodafone 2G, here loaded. I am   amazed with it. great work man.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 5, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Really exiting to see your site on my mobile, Its Loading on my mobile taking bit time on vodafone 2G, here loaded. I am   amazed with it. great work man.



yea on 2g it would take time as there are lot of game cover images that load up 

thanks a lot buddy ...I have put a lot of efforts in making it ...as more and more people start using it I will only get motivated to work on it to improve and continue adding more features. Don't forget to post your feedback and survey on the site and also do spread the word.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 6, 2013)

abhidev said:


> You mean pages 1 2 3...700... like this right??



Work out that thing buddy....


----------



## abhidev (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh yes... well just took a look at myanimelist and there you can share your anime list anywhere... Well I thought that's a good feature to have... What do you think???


----------



## Dhanishta (Aug 7, 2013)

Your website looks good......... Good work


----------



## abhidev (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks...please leave a feedback and fill in the survey on the site


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2013)

I registered to the site and checked few games...
interface looks good

*have u used web services to get the data for all platform games?*

and isn't there friend list system? do make one so that we can make more friends on that site 


add this thread to your siggy to get more feedback


----------



## abhidev (Aug 11, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I registered to the site and checked few games...
> interface looks good
> 
> *have u used web services to get the data for all platform games?*
> ...



thanks man...please do fill up the feedback on the site and you can also add feature requests. 

Well there's a site that is building game data...and I am collecting the data from that site.

Well I am currently working on the friend systems...it will take some time as I get to work on weekends 

Also do share it with your friends and follow on gplus, fb and twitter


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2013)

^^will depend upon the friend circles (how many gamers)...but do post the thread link in siggy will help for sure


----------



## abhidev (Aug 12, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^will depend upon the friend circles (how many gamers)...but do post the thread link in siggy will help for sure



I have the site link in my siggy... Will add the thread link too


----------



## abhidev (Oct 23, 2013)

Guys...how about if I add chat in the website...will it help user engagement ??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 23, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Guys...how about if I add chat in the website...will it help user engagement ??



Good thought. There is one thing you might need to do is that after I click PC Games from the drop down menu and when all PC games appear *they should come in order as latest to the oldest*. If you can do that it would be great. eg. 2013-2001.OK.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 23, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Good thought. There is one thing you might need to do is that after I click PC Games from the drop down menu and when all PC games appear *they should come in order as latest to the oldest*. If you can do that it would be great. eg. 2013-2001.OK.



hey thanks...got it...right now the games are in alphabetical order...ordering them based on their release date is what you are saying right?


----------



## abhidev (Feb 13, 2014)

hey guys...the website was down for the past couple of months due to some deployment issues, time constraints and have been busy with office work too, so couldn't give much attention to it. 

But now I have resolved the deployment issues and its up again and have been working on adding the chat functionality to the site whenever I got time. So go ahead and check it out and please give your feedback. visit Login and test it out. Thanks.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 14, 2014)

Ohhh maan...another production issue 

- - - Updated - - -

hi guys can you pls help to test this...yesterday I tried logging in from home and the chat was not working....but from the office its working fine....please help.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 15, 2014)

Bump!!!


----------



## abhidev (Feb 17, 2014)

Bump!!!!


----------



## abhidev (Feb 19, 2014)

Helloooo.....(Hellooo...Hellooo...Helloooo)eechoing....Anyone????


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 19, 2014)

Sorry abhidev, I never visited that site after I first tried it.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 20, 2014)

Yea.... I am struggling with deployment issues.... but please guys help me make it better by using it for tracking games... that will really be motivating


----------



## skchamp (Feb 22, 2014)

Your website is great! Can you please tell us how you are planning to monetize the site?


----------



## saurav_s (Feb 27, 2014)

nice.


----------



## kunalht (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice Site!!


----------



## abhidev (Apr 30, 2014)

skchamp said:


> Your website is great! Can you please tell us how you are planning to monetize the site?



Actually I created with an aim of learning the full stack development and also because there is probably no other site like this...haven't really thought of monetizing it yet. 

- - - Updated - - -



kunalht said:


> Nice Site!!



hey thanks. Please spread the word if you can.


----------

